# How to tie bee veil with strings in front?



## Splatt (Jul 11, 2012)

Does anybody know how to tie a bee veil where the strings and the D-rings are in front? I brought one from Mann Lake, and it didn't come with instructions. All the instructions I can find are for one with the strings in the back. :scratch:


----------



## JD's Bees (Nov 25, 2011)

Take the strings in the opposite hand (left string/right hand) so they cross, go behind your back switching hands (right string/right hand) then tie in front.


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

I stared at that thing for a long time when I first got mine. Once you figure it out, it's pretty logical. Put the ring wherever you want it to face. Thread the strings under your arms, kinda around your chest area, and through the back to the ring. You will need to start it first if it's pointing to the back (and kinda slip in under the strings). Then pull those strings that are currently in the back and thru the ring to the front, but by now they will almost be outlining your boobs - if you are female. There should be just enough string left to tie a pretty little bow around your waist. Make sense?


----------



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

a month or so ago i stumbled across a video of how to do this. i think it was on youtube, so you might easily find it, but then again, I've spent quite litterally hundreds of hours in the last two months watching videos and reading up on bees. The sources of the data are blending together.


----------



## Splatt (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks! I'll give it a try later and report back.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I have one of those hat/veils myself. I flip up the collar on my shirt and button the top neck button. Then I put on the veil, and tie it snug but not tight around my neck. Then I put the long leftover string into my shirt pocket.


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

Now THAT makes some sense, Ray. Keeping it snug at the neck... I may try that. 

Haven't been on in a while - hope you are still feeling well!


----------



## Splatt (Jul 11, 2012)

RayMarler said:


> I have one of those hat/veils myself. I flip up the collar on my shirt and button the top neck button. Then I put on the veil, and tie it snug but not tight around my neck. Then I put the long leftover string into my shirt pocket.


That's not a bad idea! I may give it a try.


----------



## Splatt (Jul 11, 2012)

I think I'm getting the hang of it. I was getting these gaps between the veil and my suit, which would have been a disaster for me. I found that if I gathered up the veil a bit, and wore it higher on my chest, it eliminated the problem.

I'm going to call Mann Lake tomorrow and see what they say about it.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Its a bit hard to describe but you are actually putting your arms on each side between the rings and the back. When it is on properly it dosent crawl up to your neck at all. Its a bit of a knack to learning how to use it but they are really quite bee tight once you learn. After you get it on properly then you can customize to a string length that works best for you, allowing a little extra for times you have another layer or two on. I like to adjust the strings so that the tie is way over near your hip opposite your dominant hand. If you have long strings hanging in front it is easy to accidentally untie it.


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

That's a good idea, too, Jim - over to the side. 

You don't pull these things over the shoulders, right? Just kinda drape at the neck??


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

The string is knotted at the back loop then each end is passed under the arms and through each ring in the front. If you then tie it securely there is tension from the elastic to make a bottom seal all the way around. I could demonstrate in a short minute but it is a bit more difficult to describe. This is all predicated on the assumption that you have the type of veil that ties in this manner. If you dont have a veil with the twin rings in the front then it is a much simpler and straightforward method of tying. Clear as mud huh?


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)




----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

I loop mine around my back once then down and through my belt or a pair of belt loops (to keep it pulled down, preventing it from "riding up") then back through the ring on front. Reading that, it sound convoluted, but it kept the thing in place. Most of the time.

I've since gone to a jacket with a veil that I bought last year from GloryBee (less than $30). I like it so well I bought another this year.

-james


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

I've gotta admit that the first time my mentor saw me wearing my veil he chuckled. Thankfully, he had mercy on me and corrected my "inventiveness". 

Ed


----------

